# Camping at Bruge



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I will be in Bruge w/e 30/10 through 1/11.

I have looked at the Aire and also camping Memling.

Can anyone tell me is there anywhere else to stay?

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I cannot help with anywhere else but I can advise that we stayed at Memling in June and went into Brugge.
At Memling they now have Motorhome pitches that are only 4m wide so that they can cram more people in.
We have stayed in Brugge several times over the years but it now seems very busy and very expensive so we will be giving it a miss for a few years.


Mike


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't know anywhere other than the 2 you've mentioned.

To get into centre of Brugge;

If your walking stay on the aire,

If you've got bikes with you stay at Memling.

Tip: if you have time, drive out to Damme, a few miles from Brugge - a really lovely wee town. Wish we'd had more time to spend there.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There are 2 other campsites but not as close as the aire and Camping Memling.

Camping Klein Strand and Camping Sint Michiel.

You'll have to check whther they are open for your visit but I think St Michiel is open all year.

Pete


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,,,,looks like it may have to be the Aire then


Steve


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> Thanks for the replies,,,,looks like it may have to be the Aire then
> 
> Steve


Hi
The aire is fine and theres electiric hook up too by the way. It will be 15 euro/night. theres a service point but take lots of 50c pieces as most of the bournes take them not 1 euro.

The security guard will give you free water off the car park if you like but i have a feeling they wash the coach septic tanks out with the hose so its up to you.

I will be there around 14th Nov
Phill


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we have stopped at melming a few times and at this time of year it is not crowded at all. imho it is better than the aire and it is only a 20 min walk into the city and is next door to swimming pool and close to three super markets.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Bruges*

Stayed at membling in May it was busy Sat/Sun but half empty in the week. We got a bus pass for 8 euro from the supermarket which gives 10 trips and both can use it. The bus stop is only a short walk maybe 5 mins and takes you into the square, they run quite often. It is expensive to eat get away from the centre a plate of Flemish stew was 25 euros  in the square. Do a canal trip 7 euro its worth doing. We loved it and will definitely go again.

Graham


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you stay at Memling or any other campsites on the outskirts and don't fancy the walk into the city, you could always drive.

There is free parking for motorhomes on the Eastern Ringroad (R30) alongside Buiten Kazernevest.

N51.20959 E3.24131

Its then a short walk over the bridge at Kruispoort to the centre.

Download and printoff the city map here....

http://foto.brugge.be/dl/mobiliteitsplan.pdf

Pete


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

MikeCo said:


> At Memling they now have Motorhome pitches that are only 4m wide so that they can cram more people in. Mike


Mike is correct but you can use the grass pitches (larger) if you want to. It will depend on the weather of course. The motorhome pitches are the 'all weather' type and tight, but anything is better than having that sinking feeling!

Ron


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Stayed on Memling two weeks ago. Scruffy site but reasonsable facilities and at 20 euro with hookup better value than the aire. The people in reception were helpful giving out maps to direct you both to town centre or bus if you cannot walk. Short walk into town centre. Few vans parked up on the ring round where their is plenty of parking. Pleasant small town but personally we would not go back unless in the area. Reception often closed but you just choose a pitch and let them know when they are open, usually from about 4.00pm.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

peejay said:


> If you stay at Memling or any other campsites on the outskirts and don't fancy the walk into the city, you could always drive.
> 
> There is free parking for motorhomes on the Eastern Ringroad (R30) alongside Buiten Kazernevest.
> 
> ...


 Now that is a great bit of information, cheers Pete


----------

